# 20 Gallon chichlid tank



## 20GallonPirate (Nov 1, 2010)

Just got in to aquariums about 3 weeks ago, also new to the forum. here is my 20 gallon set up so far, total of 10 fish

the johanni is getting too aggressive, might have to get rid of him soon.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Don't see any pictures 

What type of cichlids do you have?


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

Tank looks good - though a quiet word of caution - some of those fish will quickly outgrow a 20G (specifically the Venustus in your 5th shot... that fish can grow to +10" given half a chance... they're one of my personal favourites, but get ready for a second (bigger) tank to house him/her!  )


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

I have a venustus in my 75G. they do grow to be quite large. He is very well behaved though.


----------



## 20GallonPirate (Nov 1, 2010)

thanks for the posts guys 

ive got 
2x blue neon peacocks
2x leopard venustus
1x EB johanni
2x EY Labidochromis
2x Psuedo Kenyi
and
1x medium sized pleco

@windowlicka, thnx for the advice, but for now their tiny lol, just about 1 inch or so. it will be quite some time before they outgrow the 20 gallon i think. By that time i hope to have a much larger tank  

the JOhanni is causing some problems, few fish have bitten fins, the johanni is almost around 2 inches and is the biggest cichlid in the tank (not by far thought)

any suggestions as to what i can do ? he gets aggressive mostly when i turn the lights on and right after feeding.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

they grow surprisingly quickly...


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

Although a ~more peaceful~ strain, your Johanni is still a member of the "Melanochromis" family. A couple of it's cousins (the Auratus and the Chipokae) are arguably some of the most aggressive African Cichlids in the hobby.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=760

In addition, they are considered to be 'con-specific' - ie: they don't tolerate similarly coloured/marked fish... your Pseud Kenyi (especially any nice blue stripey females...) is going to get the brunt of his aggression

If he's already showing signs of aggression towards his tankmates, I'd remove him and take him back to the store - otherwise some of your more peaceful fish (like your peacocks (Aulonacara)) are going to suffer - and quite possibly to their death (either as a direct result of his continual bullying, and/or due to stress).


----------



## 20GallonPirate (Nov 1, 2010)

thanks for the advice, i was actually thinking of taking him back a few times, because i dont want to have half finned fish swimming around. but i/m going to miss him for sure he grew a bit since i got him and is a very healthy nice colored fish.

despite that tho, i think i'll be taking him back to Big Als tonight.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

those plants are so green. I wonder why what kind of fertilization you use?


----------



## 20GallonPirate (Nov 1, 2010)

fake plants haha, i wish i had real ones, maybe in the summer i'll get more time and invest in some.


----------

